# Stuff and Things > Sports >  2018 NFL playoff picture

## Mike L Angelo

With the Bears win over the Rams and Chargers knocking off the Chiefs this week, the playoff scenario is getting interesting.
2018 NFL AFC, NFC playoff picture - Bracket, schedule, Super Bowl matchups through Week 15

----------


## RMNIXON

Cowboys have a Playoff shot after lame season start.........

Can the LA Rams get past fail against New Orleans and Chicago?

Texans? 



Any Team but Patriots!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Mike L Angelo (12-17-2018)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Cowboys have a Playoff shot after lame season start.........
> 
> Can the LA Rams get past fail against New Orleans and Chicago?
> 
> Texans? 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Team but Patriots!



The Chargers have quietly had the best season they had in a long time. I would love to some dark horse come out of nowhere.

----------

Mike L Angelo (12-17-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

In the KC/Charger game, it was a terrible, really terrible PI call at the end that gave SD a chance to win.

----------

Big Dummy (12-15-2018),Mike L Angelo (12-17-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Who dat?

----------


## Big Dummy

> Who dat?


Dat be da Saints could be a dark horse ?

----------


## Libhater

> Any Team but Patriots!


Say what? The Patriots are America's Team. Everyone wants the greatest quarterback in history--Tom Brady and the Patriots to keep breaking record after record.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

I have not been following it, are the Bucs out? I guess so, as they were not mentioned. They won the SB in a home game, some years back when I lived in Tampa, it was a big deal!

----------

Mike L Angelo (12-17-2018)

----------


## Mike L Angelo

> Dat be da Saints could be a dark horse ?


Panthers are giving them a tough time tonight.
http://www.espn.com/watch/collections/5060/live

----------


## RMNIXON

> Say what? The Patriots are America's Team. Everyone wants the greatest quarterback in history--Tom Brady and the Patriots to keep breaking record after record.


Too bad he cried when the Steelers kicked their butt!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> Who dat?


Saints won tonight. I learned that there is something called a "Pick Two" and that a fumble that goes out of bounds results in a touchback.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> I have not been following it, are the Bucs out? I guess so, as they were not mentioned. They won the SB in a home game, some years back when I lived in Tampa, it was a big deal!


Tampa Bay is not in the playoff picture. Cleveland Browns are "in the hunt" for a wild card, but it will take a miracle for it to happen. Even Detroit, sitting in last place has a _very_ outside chance of making the playoffs, because the NFC is so weak this year.

----------

Kris P Bacon (12-18-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I have not been following it, are the Bucs out? I guess so, as they were not mentioned. They won the SB in a home game, some years back when I lived in Tampa, it was a big deal!


Bucs are Losers again this season. Coaching position soon to be open.

----------

Kris P Bacon (12-18-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

I really do not give a rat's ass anymore about the NFL. 

They caved like the rest of em.

----------

Kris P Bacon (12-18-2018)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

It is unlikely, but we could see a rematch of the Patriots and Seahawks in the Super Bowl.

Here is what happened last time they met in the Big Game.

----------

Mike L Angelo (12-21-2018)

----------


## Gator Monroe

I want either the LA Chargers or the KC Chiefs from AFC ( making AFC WEST one of the Stongest Divisions next season) and Saints or Cowboys from NFC in SB

----------

Mike L Angelo (12-21-2018)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> I want either the LA Chargers or the KC Chiefs from AFC ( making AFC WEST one of the Stongest Divisions next season) and Saints or Cowboys from NFC in SB


If it is Chiefs-Cowboys and the Cowboys win, the SJW's will call the Super Bowl racist because the Cowboys beat the Indians.

----------


## Canadianeye

> I really do not give a rat's ass anymore about the NFL. 
> 
> They caved like the rest of em.


I hear ya. Not like the Lions are ever going to be in the hunt for the Superbowl anyways...

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Dat be da Saints could be a dark horse ?


What choo talking about Ray ciss  dark horse stuff?
da Who Dats will be da #1 seed, get the bye and domefield advantage through the whole playoffs until day get 2 da super bowl.
and win again. 

Den Drew and Sean Payton will both retire.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Politically Incorrect Super Bowl #2: Patriots vs Saints.

Patriot is a racist word and saints are Christians.

----------

Gator Monroe (12-19-2018)

----------


## Mike L Angelo

Wow. The NFL playoff picture took a wild turn Sunday, with teams from Pennsylvania creating most of the chaos.
The Pittsburgh Steelers diminished their own postseason chances, while shaking up the rest of the AFC, with their loss in New Orleans. The upshot: The Baltimore Ravens now have the inside track on the AFC North championship, and there will be two AFC South teams in the playoffs. The Steelers' loss came a few hours after the Philadelphia Eaglesextended the drama in both conferences and kept alive their own playoff hopes.
*
http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/2...tchups-week-16
*
Here is how the rest of the NFL playoff picture shakes out at the moment, with live playoff odds from ESPN's Football Power Index.
_Note: X denotes a team that has clinched a playoff berth, while Z shows a team that has clinched its division and Y indicates a team that secured a first-round bye (an asterisk shows home-field advantage)._
*AFC*
*1. Kansas City Chiefs (11-4) -- X**FPI playoff chances:* 100 percent
Sunday night's loss in Seattle cost the Chiefs a chance to clinch the AFC West and home-field advantage throughout the playoffs. They still control their fate and can lock it all up with a victory in Week 17 over the hapless Raiders. But a loss, combined with a Chargers victory, would relegate the Chiefs to a wild-card position.
_Next up: vs. Oakland Raiders_

*2. New England Patriots (10-5) -- Z**FPI playoff chances:* 100 percent
*NFL Playoff Machine*See what the latest playoff picture looks like and simulate your own playoff scenarios.
*NFL Playoff Machine*
*It wasn't pretty, but the Patriots' victory over the Bills propelled them back into the AFC's No. 2 spot after the Texans' loss to the Eagles. The Patriots clinched the AFC East and now control their path moving forward. They can lock up a first-round bye with a victory in Week 17 and even have a chance at the No. 1 overall seed, if they win in Week 17 and both the Chiefs and Chargers lose. That would bring a semblance of normalcy; the Patriots haven't played on wild-card weekend since 2009.*
*Next up: vs. New York Jets*
**
*3. Houston Texans (10-5) -- X**FPI playoff chances:* 100 percent
Even with Sunday's loss in Philadelphia, the Texans clinched a playoff berth by virtue of the Steelers' loss. They can win the AFC South with a Week 17 victory. A loss would leave them as a wild-card entrant, with the winner of the Colts-Titans game clinching the division.
_Next up: vs. Jacksonville Jaguars_
**
*4. Baltimore Ravens (9-6)**FPI playoff chances:* 83.0 percent
*EDITOR'S PICKS**McShay's 2019 NFL Mock Draft 1.0: Two QBs in the top 10*Who will draft a quarterback? How does Oakland use its three Day 1 picks? Todd McShay goes 1-32 in next year's draft.
Suddenly, the Ravens have control of the AFC North. Their victory Saturday night in Los Angeles, combined with the Steelers' loss Sunday, means they will win the division with a victory in Week 17 or a loss by the Steelers. Who would have thought that a late-December game involving the Browns would carry so much weight?
_Next up: vs. Cleveland Browns_
**
*5. Los Angeles Chargers (11-4) -- X**FPI playoff chances:* 100 percent
Saturday night's loss weakens the Chargers' chances to win the AFC West and home-field advantage. Even with the Chiefs' loss on Sunday night, the Chargers will have to root for the Chiefs to lose again in Week 17 -- at home against the Raiders -- to have a chance.
_Next up: at Denver Broncos_
**
*6. Indianapolis Colts (9-6)**FPI playoff chances:* 52.2 percent
Sunday's blistering comeback against the Giants, combined with the Steelers' loss, put the Colts squarely in the playoff picture. Their path is simple: A win in Week 17 over the Titans would clinch a playoff spot, either as the AFC South champion (if the Texans lose) or as the sixth seed.
_Next up: at Tennessee Titans_
*Still alive**Tennessee Titans (9-6, 47.7 percent chance)*: The Titans' path to the playoffs is identical to that of the Colts: Win against Indianapolis in Week 17 and they're in, either as the AFC South champion (if the Texans lose) or as the sixth seed.*Pittsburgh Steelers (8-6-1, 17.1 percent chance)*: The Steelers have almost no chance to be a wild-card team. Their best path to the playoffs is with a Week 17 victory against Cincinnati, combined with a Ravens loss. They could theoretically be a wild-card team if they win, and the Colts and Titans tie.
*NFC***
*1. New Orleans Saints (13-2) -- Y***FPI playoff chances:* 100 percent
The road to the Super Bowl in the NFC will go through New Orleans, the same formula that led the Saints to Super Bowl XLIV. Sunday's comeback victory over the Steelers locked the Saints into the No. 1 seed in the NFC. They would win the head-to-head tiebreaker with the Rams if it came to that.
_Next up: vs. Carolina Panthers_
**
*2. Los Angeles Rams (12-3) -- Z**FPI playoff chances:* 100 percent
*NFL scores, standings and more*Everything you need this week:
• Scores, highlights and more »
• Full schedule » | Full standings »
• Weekly stats leaders »
• Updated playoff picture » | Playoff Machine »
• Injuries tracker: Who's in, out »
*More NFL coverage »*
*The Rams' win Sunday kept them on track for a first-round bye in the playoffs, but they won't be able to clinch it until Week 17. Why? The Bears remain one game behind and would win the head-to-head tiebreaker with the Rams if it comes to that. So the Rams will need to win in Week 17, or have the Bears lose, to ensure a week off.*
*Next up: vs. San Francisco 49ers*
**
*3. Chicago Bears (11-4) -- Z**FPI playoff chances:* 100 percent
Sunday's win over the 49ers means the Bears will be no worse than the No. 3 seed in the playoffs. They could still move up to No. 2 and receive a first-round bye if they win in Week 17 and the Rams lose. Had the Saints lost Sunday, the Bears would have entered Week 17 with an outside chance to actually clinch the top seed. Alas.
_Next up: at Minnesota Vikings_
**
*4. Dallas Cowboys (9-6) -- Z**FPI playoff chances:* 100 percent
The Cowboys are your NFC East champions. They finished Sunday's game with a slight chance to move up to the No. 3 seed, but the Bears' victory in San Francisco squashed it. The Cowboys will be the fourth seed and will host the No. 5 seed on wild-card weekend.
_Next up: at New York Giants_
**
*5. Seattle Seahawks (9-6) -- X**FPI playoff chances:* 100 percent


The Seahawks clinched a playoff spot Sunday night after defeating the Chiefs. Their seeding will be determined in Week 17. A win or a loss by the Vikings will lock them in at No. 5. But a loss, combined with a Vikings victory, would put the Seahawks at No. 6.
_Next up: vs. Arizona Cardinals_
**
*6. Minnesota Vikings (8-6-1)**FPI playoff chances:* 73.8 percent
The Vikings did their part Sunday by winning in Detroit, but they were unable to clinch a playoff spot because of the Eagles' victory over the Texans. So they'll move on to Week 17 needing either a victory or an Eagles loss to ensure a playoff spot. The Vikings are also still alive for the fifth seed and would get there with a win combined with a Seahawks loss in Week 17.
_Next up: vs. Chicago Bears_
*Still alive**Philadelphia Eagles (8-7, 26.2 percent chance)*: The Eagles need some help. They'll clinch a wild-card spot if they win in Week 17 against the Redskins and the Vikings lose.

----------


## Gator Monroe

AFC = Chargers Patriots Championship  NFC = Saints Dallas Championship

----------


## leecross

> Cowboys have a Playoff shot after lame season start.........
> 
> Can the LA Rams get past fail against New Orleans and Chicago?
> 
> Texans? 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Team but Patriots!


You don't like the Patriots?


That is un-Patriotic!


 :Sad20:

----------


## Mike L Angelo



----------


## Mike L Angelo

I'm going out on a limb here and picking the Cowboys to win it all...
Their defense is outstanding, Dak's confidence is building as Zeke and Amari
get more and more in synch and _Dallas beat New Orleans a few weeks ago._
_Super Bowl 53_
*Dallas* *34* -- *Kansas City* *31* in OT

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> I'm going out on a limb here and picking the Cowboys to win it all...
> Their defense is outstanding, Dak's confidence is building as Zeke and Amari
> get more and more in synch and _Dallas beat New Orleans a few weeks ago._
> _Super Bowl 53_
> *Dallas* *34* -- *Kansas City* *31* in OT


Who Dat say that Dak is going to beat dem Saints?

----------



----------


## Mike L Angelo

> Who Dat say that Dak is going to beat dem Saints?


We'll see how the cards stack up tomorrow. 
If the Panthers beat dem Saints tomorrow and da *Rams* beat SF, *they* win the division.
That would shift the whole playoff picture around.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> We'll see how the cards stack up tomorrow. 
> If the Panthers beat dem Saints tomorrow and da *Rams* beat SF, *they* win the division.
> That would shift the whole playoff picture around.


The road to the Super Bowl passes through New Orleans. They have home dome.

----------


## Mike L Angelo

> The road to the Super Bowl passes through New Orleans. They have home dome.


If they don't beat the Panthers tomorrow,and the Rams win, they won't get the week off is all I'm saying. 
The road to Atlanta will be through (the other La) L.A.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> We'll see how the cards stack up tomorrow. 
> If the Panthers beat dem Saints tomorrow and da *Rams* beat SF, *they* win the division.
> That would shift the whole playoff picture around.


No it doesn't genius. 
If the saints lose tomorrow and the rams win, they will both be 13-3 and saints have already clinched the tiebreaker.

----------

Midgardian/Shane Ryan (12-30-2018)

----------


## Mike L Angelo

> No it doesn't genius. 
> If the saints lose tomorrow and the rams win, they will both be 13-3 and saints have already clinched the tiebreaker.


Yeah well. I'm still going with Dallas
even though I was never a fan. I haven't really been a 'fan' of any team
since Young and Montana retired from SF.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> You don't like the Patriots?
> 
> 
> That is un-Patriotic!


The Patriots are the Deep State of the NFL. 

The Rams are the Donald Trump of pro football, a team no one saw coming three years ago.

I hope we see a repeat of Super Bowl XXXVI, with a Rams win.

----------


## Gator Monroe

The Gruden 2.0 Raiders will be a Power next season (3 first rounders ) (2 Second Rounders ) ( 3 3rd rounders)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Ravens, Eagles in; Steelers, Vikings out.

Colts and Titans are playing each other for the last wild card.

Indy is ahead 14-7 almost at the half.

----------


## Mike L Angelo

Seattle is coming to Dallas ....should be a good one.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Wilson and Prescott are names of prominent U.S. politicians.

----------

Mike L Angelo (12-30-2018)

----------


## Mike L Angelo

Wilson !!

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

What Luck! Colts grab last playoff spot, 33-17.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

There are now 7 possible repeat Super Bowl matchups. Anything other than these 7 will be a brand new meeting in the Super Bowl.

All possibilities involve either the Patriots or Colts, so I will list them by those respective teams.

*PATRIOTS*

Super Bowl XX: Patriots v Bears (Bears won)

Super Bowl XXXVI: Patriots v Rams (Patriots won)

Super Bowl XLIX: Patriots v Seahawks (Patriots won)

Super Bowl XXXIX, Super Bowl LII: Patriots v Eagles (split)

*COLTS

*Super Bowl V: (Baltimore) Colts v Cowboys (Colts won)

Super Bowl XLI: Colts v Bears (Colts won)

Super Bowl XLIV Colts v Saints (Saints won)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Quite a few black quarterbacks in the playoffs.

Black QB's are 2-5 in the Super Bowl with only Doug Williams (Super Bowl XXII) and Russell Wilson (Super Bowl XLVIII) winning.

Both of those games ended with a Broncos loss.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Only three starting quarterbacks in the playoffs have appeared in a Super Bowl and they each have a ring.

Tom Brady - Patriots

Drew Brees - Saints

Nick Foles - Eagles

----------

Mike L Angelo (12-31-2018),teresa (01-05-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Every Team the Raiders defeated this season has fired their Coach

----------

Mike L Angelo (12-31-2018),Midgardian/Shane Ryan (12-31-2018),teresa (01-05-2019)

----------


## teresa

Well, it's halftime Colts v. Texans and Houston is down 21-0. Usually, you can't go wrong in the wildcards by picking the home team, but not this year. Maybe there is hope for Seattle later today, but I'd favor Dallas,

----------

Gator Monroe (01-05-2019),Midgardian/Shane Ryan (01-05-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Will there be a repeat of Super Bowl V - Colts vs Cowboys?

----------

teresa (01-06-2019)

----------


## teresa

Guess that's possible but will be a tough road to get there. Going to be hard to get past the Saints.

So the Seahawks lost, the game tomorrow with the Eagles at the Bears is really interesting to me. The Bears are probably the better team but the Eagles are full of playoff experience.

----------

Midgardian/Shane Ryan (01-06-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Hawks are out so there are only two bird named teams left. 

Hoping now for a Ravens vs Eagles Super Bowl.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

The Jets would qualify as a bird, but they are irrelevant.

----------


## Gator Monroe

Cowboys Saints NFC Championship  Chargers Patriots AFC Championship

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Chargers to Baltimore - _nevermore_!

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

That was so C*RAVEN*!

----------


## Gator Monroe

Chargers play Patriots next round

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

This next game will be *bear*ly l*eagle*.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

The Eagles are moving on!

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

This has been a bad wild card weekend for the home teams.

----------

teresa (01-06-2019)

----------


## teresa

Next weekend will tell a different story I think - pretty sure that ALL the home teams will win their respective game, the hardest one will be the Patriot/Charger game, that week of rest may turn it for New England.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Tom Brady and Phillip Rivers will combine Sunday for being the oldest starting quarterbacks in an NFL playoff game, when the Los Angeles Chargers take on the New England Patriots in the Divisional Round.

https://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...-quarterbacks/

----------

teresa (01-13-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Another storyline, is that both Nick Foles of the Eagles and Drew Brees of the Saints attended and were quarterbacks for Westlake High School outside of Austin, TX. Brees led Westlake to the Texas state 5A football title in 1996.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Chiefs tamed colts several centuries ago.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

What dak Prescott Goff?

----------


## Gator Monroe

Dak Dynasty ?

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> Dak Dynasty ?


Only if they can quack.

----------


## Gator Monroe

> Only if they can quack.


AC can ...

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

With any Luck, the Colts will tell Paddy boy to "take a seat, son" tomorrow.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

The Eagles are going to have to deal with a strong Brees.

----------



----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

If the Poutriots lose, they can cry Rivers of tears but the Chargers will be in the AFC Championship game.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

The Chiefs will need some big Mahomes to win today.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Chiefs won.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Rams remain in the picture.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Correct me if I am wrong, but if the Eagles repeat as Super Bowl Champions, Carson Wentz will be the first primarily starting quarterback to win two Super Bowl rings without having played in the Super Bowl.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Another reason to watch the Eagles-Saints game tomorrow. If the Saints win, the New England Patriots are "the team of the decade", with the decade being defined as from 2011-2020, and team of the decade being defined as who has performed best in either winning or appearing in the Super Bowl. 

The Patriots could lose tomorrow and still be the team of the decade if the Eagles also lose, because they have two Super Bowl wins this decade (2015 and 2017) and have appeared in the Super Bowl four times in the decade (2012, 2015, 2017, 2018).

No other Super Bowl winner during this decade has more than two appearances in the big game - they would be the Seahawks (2014 and 2015) and Broncos (2014 and 2016). Neither of those two are still playing this year, and if one of them won the Super Bowl in 2020 they would still only have three appearances in the game to the Patriots four, and if it is Seahawks-Patriots again the Patriots would have five appearances (assuming they don't make it this year, in which case they would have six!)

The Eagles could become the team of the decade by winning this year's Super Bowl and again next year for an unprecedented threepeat.

It all comes down to the game tomorrow in da dome.

----------


## Gator Monroe

I'm  sad the Cowboys lost , will be sadder when Chargers do also

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Rams remain in the picture.


If the saints win , the saints/rams NFC championship game will be better than the super bowl.
Saints beat the Rams in regular season .

Gametime= 3:40 central time. Fox.
I will be listening to the game on the Saints Radio Network like I always do. Been listening to pregame with the Cajun Cannon(Bobby Hebert) for the last two hours.

"Who dat say day gonna beat dem saints?"--------- :Thumbsup20:

----------

Midgardian/Shane Ryan (01-13-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Patriots charge into AFC championship game. Eagles let a comeback against Saints slip through their fingers.

----------

teresa (01-13-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

SAINTS WIN!

Will host the NFC Championship in the dome against the Rams next week .

 :Terribletowel:  :Weedsmoking:  :Pope:  :Shocked20:  :Icon Salut:  :Occasion16:  :Hammertime:  :Hero:

----------

teresa (01-13-2019)

----------


## teresa

Yes, the games this weekend went pretty well as I expected, except I thought the Pats would not be so dominant but would win anyways. I really don't know that happened to the Eagles, they flattened out and could never recover.

Need to mull over the championship games next week, leaning to a Saints/Patriots Super Bowl right now.

----------

Midgardian/Shane Ryan (01-13-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Predictions:

*AFC* - I am a Patriots hater, and I think that Tom Brady should have retired after Super Bowl LI, but I do respect him as a veteran compared to Patrick Mahomes. Sorry kid. It will be *Patriots* 24-17.

*NFC* - Where do the Rams play? They started in Cleveland, moved to Los Angeles, then moved to Anaheim while still calling themselves "L.A" (have you noticed that the Angels haven't done so well after adopting this naming convention?), then they went to St. Louis, have recently returned to Los Angeles and in a couple years they will be playing in Inglewood! Argggghhhhhh!!!!!

*Saints* 31-27.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Super Bowl prediction: Patriots vs Saints - this is how it should be, two gunslingers duking it out while facing the sunset of their careers. Brees and the *Saints* will win it; Brady needs to retire, stat.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

> Another reason to watch the Eagles-Saints game tomorrow. If the Saints win, the New England Patriots are "the team of the decade", with the decade being defined as from 2011-2020, and team of the decade being defined as who has performed best in either winning or appearing in the Super Bowl. 
> 
> The Patriots could lose tomorrow and still be the team of the decade if the Eagles also lose, because they have two Super Bowl wins this decade (2015 and 2017) and have appeared in the Super Bowl four times in the decade (2012, 2015, 2017, 2018).
> 
> No other Super Bowl winner during this decade has more than two appearances in the big game - they would be the Seahawks (2014 and 2015) and Broncos (2014 and 2016). Neither of those two are still playing this year, and if one of them won the Super Bowl in 2020 they would still only have three appearances in the game to the Patriots four, and if it is Seahawks-Patriots again the Patriots would have five appearances (assuming they don't make it this year, in which case they would have six!)
> 
> The Eagles could become the team of the decade by winning this year's Super Bowl and again next year for an unprecedented threepeat.
> 
> It all comes down to the game tomorrow in da dome.


I will modify this analysis. I made the mistake of lumping the year of the Super Bowl with the year of the championship. The NFL starts their season in one year and ends it an another. I might have made this error because since 9/11, the NFL playoffs have been contested during January, and prior to that some playoffs occurred in December of the previous year. The Super Bowl since 9/11 is a February staple, when before it was played in January! 

I will now define the "decade" as starting with the first NFL season in a year ending with "1" - 1971, 1981, 1991, 2001, 2011. It is up to those of you who followed football before the AFL-NFL merger to assign a "team of the decade" for the 1960s, but since I only have witnessed the Super Bowl era, I call that team the Green Bay Packers who won the first two Super Bowls.

Under my previous standards, and my new standard (starting with the season ending in "1"and the Super Bowl ending in "2", these teams all qualify as teams of the decade:

1960s - Green Bay Packers (see above for clarification)
1970s - Pittsburgh Steelers
1980s - San Francisco 49ers
1990s - Dallas Cowboys
2000s - New England Patriots

The Patriots can claim the "team of the decade" for the 2010s by winning this year's Super Bowl. If they lose it, then the honor is not settled until Super Bowl LV.

----------


## Crusader

Saints got so lucky against the Eagles, if the wide receiver wouldn’t have dropped that pass Foles would have pulled out that win.

The Saints just aren’t the power they were earlier in the season, they look extremely beatable every game. I would love to see another SB win for Drew Brees, but I have a hard time picking them against any of the other three remaining teams right now.

----------

Midgardian/Shane Ryan (01-14-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Rams in, win by 3 over Saints in OT.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Kansas City has had an excellent 4th quarter. They lead 28-24 with 2 minutes to go in the 4th quarter.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

New England has the ball at the K.C. 34 yard line with 1:05 to play in regulation. 2nd and 10.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

AFC championship goes to OT after 38 points are scored combined by Chiefs and Patriotss in 4th quarter, a Conference championship record.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

It is a repeat of Super Bowl XXXVI - Patriots defeat Chiefs 37-31 in OT. Kansas City never got the ball in overtime.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

This is the first time that both conference championship games have gone to overtime.

Super Bowl LIII - New England Patriots vs Los Angeles Rams

----------

teresa (01-23-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

The last Word Series was also Boston vs L.A.

----------


## teresa

some pretty bad officiating in both and the AFC one was decided by that coin toss




> This is the first time that both conference championship games have gone to overtime.
> Super Bowl LIII - New England Patriots vs Los Angeles Rams


you have to know the Pats are the favorites

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

3-0 New England at halftime in Super Bowl LIII.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

Patriots wins Super Bowl LIII, 13-3.

It was a highly defensive game, but the Rams had chances to win with at least two near touchdown passes that were ruled incomplete.

I would argue that at least one of them was pass interference, and maybe the other two.

The NFL needs to have a sit down with their refs. The Rams shouldn't have even been playing in this game.

----------


## Midgardian/Shane Ryan

At the party I was at, someone commented after the final Rams missed field goal attempt that the ball was deflated.

Did the Patriots cheat their way to a sixth Super Bowl win?

----------


## Crusader

This again concludes the NFL playoff thread.
9D9EFFA0-D1AB-4D1A-9514-F0AB40EEBF34.jpeg

----------

Daily Bread (02-08-2019),Libhater (02-06-2019)

----------


## Libhater

> This again concludes the NFL playoff thread.
> 9D9EFFA0-D1AB-4D1A-9514-F0AB40EEBF34.jpeg


With that picture of beauty, I'll 2nd that!

----------

Crusader (02-06-2019),Daily Bread (02-08-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Congratulations Libhater . They won it again and that's not by accident .

----------

